# FS: Large Exo Terra and thermostat



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Frogs are sold.

FS:
36 x 18 x 24 Exo Terra $175 OBO on it's own with it's original foam background.
Or if you want the accessories with it, Full Exo Terra tree bark panel background, with perches and various fake plants, $200firm. These bark panels have NEVER been pooed on, and are like new.

Pick up in Pitt Meadows.

Does not include radiant heat panel, light, hide or wood on bottom of cage. Could throw in that water dish though. It has one more set of perch holders than shown in this pic, just needs another branch added. It will have a couple of very small screw holes in the screen where that heat panel is.










I also have a Johnson Controls thermostat, with a six outlet power bar, can power six different heating elements (as long as all six are the exact same size and wattage) $125


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

OH MY GODYOU FOUND MY FAVOURITE AMPHIBIAN AHHHHHHH are they easy to care for I mean obviously no animals easy to care for but I mean is it an ok starting amphibian


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

They are pretty easy to care for actually. I have them with a water base right now, but I would probably recommend switching to a dirt based substrate as right now with four frogs in there you are looking at changing the water twice a week to keep it clean for them. I have a pump to circulate the water, but not a filter as you don't want to keep old water in there. I take the water out with my python, vacuuming the gravel as I do so. Then I add the water back in and add de-chlorinator, as chlorine can harm them. I mist them nightly with distilled water, as this causes less spotting on the glass. I feed them once every two to three days with a jar / bowl of crickets. Two or three times monthly or so I dust the crickets with calcium and or multi vitamins. I turn their light on in the morning and off at night, and that is about it. I make sure to look them over often to make sure they are healthy. They are not good for handling, they are very skittish and will jump and could hurt themselves. The one female that has the nose rub needs polysporin on her nose once a day until healed, and I actually have her in a separate cage right now as she is hard to find once in amongst all the leaves! 
So yes they are good for beginners as they were my first amphibian, but they must be well looked after or they could become ill, meaning they must have clean environments.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

how old are they and have they bred yet?


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

The two females and larger male are around a year and a half, and the smaller male (the one pictured above) is around two-two and a half. They have not bred for me as I have not tried to breed them. They need a rain chamber to breed. I only kept them as pets, not to breed. I believe that the two females and the larger of the males may have bred before for the previous owner, but I am not positive to be honest. If they have bred I have not noticed and any eggs would have gone down with water changes.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

cool hmmm whats the lowest you can take? for them


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I am already asking such a low price for them that I won't go any lower. It's less than I paid for them already, $35 each for red eyes is a steal. And $80 for that full set up is WAY less than I paid for everything, like *WAY* less. Lol!


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

yep, they retail for around $70 each for the frogs and just a bare exo terra 18x18x24 is usually around $60 used. this is a smokin' deal. any chance you would consider selling one pair alone?


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I would prefer to sell them as a group, as they are all used to each other. But if I have trouble selling them together I will certainly let you know.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

ok I think I like them so how much for everything would that be for all of them does it have everything it will need


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Everything you just asked me is clearly in my ad.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

As per the OP's request I have cleaned up this ad as it went a bit off course. Lets try to keep it a sale ad please and thank you.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thankyou!!!!!!!


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I have added another cage option. I have a 36 x 18 x 24 exo terra that these frogs would LOVE. I currently have my carpet python in it, however I will be taking her out of it and will have no other use for it. The cage will come with all of the accessories that the other cage comes with, but would need alot more to fill it out for sure. Cage plus frogs $300.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump!
Frogs alone, $140
Frogs with 18 x 18 x 24" Exo Terra with light, pump, plants and vines, $220
Frogs with 36 x 18 x 24" Exo Terra with light, pump, plants and vines, $300


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

How much for 36×18×24 setup without frogs?


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

$170 OBO on it's own with it's original foam background.
Or if you want the accessories with it, Full Exo Terra tree bark panel background, with perches and various fake plants, $200firm. These bark panels have NEVER been pooed on by anything, and are like new.

Pick up in Pitt Meadows.

Does not include radiant heat panel, light, hide or wood on bottom of cage. Could throw in that water dish though. It has one more set of perch holders than shown in this pic, just needs another branch added. It will have a couple of very small screw holes in the screen where that heat panel is.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I also have other small miscellaneous items, small food dish, large food dishes, lamp, green lizard hammock and big resin tree stump thing.

Any one item free with above tank, except tree stump thing which is twenty dollars obo.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

thread closed, large exo terra sold


----------

